# Rev Limiter



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a question. I have had the superchips programmer since last Oct. It was my first performance modification on the GTO. I did the quick preset flashpaq program. I noticed a big difference on the seat of pants dyno and engine even sounded meaner. I was also able to rasie the speed and rev limiter. I raised the speed limiter to the highest level being able to keep pre-programed tune. I noticed I could change the rev limiter as well also keeping the pre-programed tune as well, from what I can tell. Would it benefit me raising the rev limiter. I'm not sure what exactly the options are for the rev-limiter, but the question is what would I benefit from adjusting this? Thanks for any help.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

I wouldn't bother with raising it IMO. The only reason we raised mine was due to my aftermarket cam.


----------

